# Get Ready, Complying With The RRP Rule Will Get Much More Expensive EPA To Raise RRP



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

the commentary following the guys blog was way more interesting than the blog...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Get Ready, Complying With The RRP Rule Will Get Much More Expensive EPA To Raise RRP



How much has it already cost you?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Is is time yet to renew or sit through that class again...?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Good news everyone.:no:
> 
> 
> http://www.shawnmccadden.com/the-de...ith-the-rrp-rule-will-get-much-more-expensive





BBQ said:


> How much has it already cost you?


Cat got your tongue Harry?:jester:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I remember sitting through that class and listening to people bitch and moan, thinking please god stfu so this doesn't last any longer than it needs to.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ said:


> How much has it already cost you?


Tens of thousands in risk.



nrp3 said:


> I remember sitting through that class and listening to people bitch and moan, thinking please god stfu so this doesn't last any longer than it needs to.


I thought the same thing whenever I woke up during OSHA 30 to hear someone asking how to wash their hands or if their legs would fall off if they fell while in a harness.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Tens of thousands in risk.


That was my guess as well.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> How much has it already cost you?


It hasn't cost me a dime, since we don't disrupt more then 6 sq ft per room and if we do we let the GC take care of it..... :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> It hasn't cost me a dime, since we don't disrupt more then 6 sq ft per room and if we do we let the GC take care of it..... :laughing:


That works well when the job doesn't have a GC..:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> It hasn't cost me a dime, since we don't disrupt more then 6 sq ft per room and if we do we let the GC take care of it..... :laughing:


You are another of Harry's user names?

Damn this place is nuts. :whistling2:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate my username.

I should have picked something cool like Megatron.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> I hate my username.
> 
> I should have picked something cool like Megatron.


I think 'hacked sack' is more fitting.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I think 'hacked sack' is more fitting.


Hanging solo?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> That works well when the job doesn't have a GC..:no:


And you do jobs where you cut up more then six sq feet per room and patch and paint yourself????

Screw that I'm an electrical contractor


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

DIYer4Life said:


> Hanging solo?


Hacked nut?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Cat got your tongue Harry?:jester:


Nope,the fact is we have nothing to agree upon on this topic,you want to defend a law written by people who did not eat enough led paint and are INSANE anyway,THE EPA is an UN-elected out of control agency that is run by your democrats who just want to dismantle the economy with all of their damaging policy's and the list of what their doing to meet their goals would take months of research and about 100,000 posts just to show it all.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> And you do jobs where you cut up more then six sq feet per room and patch and paint yourself????
> 
> Screw that I'm an electrical contractor


Doesn't take much to exceed 6 sq. Ft when your cutting in remodel cans.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> Doesn't take much to exceed 6 sq. Ft when your cutting in remodel cans.


Per room?

Yes it does actually


----------

